# Lavandino vs Lavello



## Alxmrphi

Ciao a tutti,

Ad un certo punto nel pomeriggio, ho provato a dire tutti i nomi delle cose che ho visto in bagno....... per testarmi.. e mi sono accorto che non ho mai imparato la parola per 'sink' !!
Comunque, ci sono due parole diverse che ho trovato nel dizionario, e non potevo trovare un thread sulle differenze allora, vi propongo la domanda.....

C'è una differenza? Se no, quale vi usate di più?

Grazie
Ciao


----------



## tastieranera

Ciao Alex,
è facile: lavandino o lavabo per il bagno
lavello o acquaio per la cucina


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahhhhhhh so many words, I didn't find *lavabo* or *acquaio *in my search for a translation

One set for the bathroom, one set for the kitchen.

Gotcha!


----------



## foxyandjackrule

Lavello (cucina)= sink
oppure
Lavandino (cucina)= sink

Lavabo (bagno) = wash basin

Dove abito io (nel nord) tutti usano lavabo e lavandino/lavello, e non sono intercambiabili 

Ciao!


----------



## london calling

And I'm going to add another two, Alex, just to complicate matters : _lavabo_ (which is obviously of French origin) and _acquaio_.

I have a feeling there are regional differences here . _Acquaio_ I've only ever heard in the North, to mean the kitchen sink. Here in the Deep South they tend to use "lavandino" to mean either the kitchen or the bathroom sink, whereas a "lavello" is where you would wash your clothes (it often has a scrubbing board of some description attached to it), or you can wash off your mop in it (and I don't mean your hair): it's a lot bigger than a normal sink. _Lavabo_ I've only ever heard used to mean a bathroom sink.

Edit: Ye Gods, was I slow or what.....


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hmm, tastieranera says 'lavandino' is for the bathroom, not for the kitchen? I'm confused.
Do you think it's ok to use them all for the kitchen, but only 'lavabo' for the bathroom then?

[Edit] : lol LC, I was referring to 'lavabo' and 'acquaio' in the last post, you aren't complicating things more than they already were, or were you only referring to my first post?

I felt like it was a stupid question at first but I'm glad it's giving some good information, however annoyingly complicated! 

*[Second edit] : *cries* everyone keeps contradicting each other!!*


----------



## tastieranera

In genere sono più usati lavandino (in bagno) e lavello (in cucina). Credo che molte persone però usino "lavandino del bagno" e "lavandino della cucina". Se fai un giro su google images, puoi vedere le differenze.
In Toscana usano molto "acquaio" invece di "lavello".
 Dimmi che non ti ho confuso le idee... 

P.S.:scusate il mega crosspost, comunque rimane valido il consiglio di dare un'occhiata su Goolge images.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm sure I'll understand it in an hour, but right now I'm still trying to remember the words...

*lavandino *I've accepted as can generally mean both bathroom and kitchen
*lavabo - *only associated with bathrooms / for cleaning clothes etc*
lavello* more associated in the bathrooms but can mean kitchen sink
*acquiao* - used in North (noted: Toscana) to mean kitchen sink (like lavandino) and not bathroom sink

And I'm sure somebody mentioned another word somewhere......



			
				tastieranera said:
			
		

> Ciao Alex,
> *è facile*



LOL!


----------



## london calling

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hmm, tastieranera says 'lavandino' is for the bathroom, not for the kitchen? I'm confused. That's what I meant about regional differences: here they can mean the same thing, but my friends from Milan always refer to the "acquaio" in the kitchen!
> Do you think it's ok to use them all for the kitchen, but only 'lavabo' for the bathroom then? That seems to be the only one whaich means the same thing all over! Probably because that's what it means in French.
> 
> [Edit] : lol LC, I was referring to 'lavabo' and 'acquaio' in the last post, you aren't complicating things more than they already were, or were you only referring to my first post? To your first post....I'm in slow-motion mode this evening!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Stupid regional differences........................  They never make it easy.


----------



## london calling

Alex_Murphy said:


> Stupid regional differences........................  They never make it easy.


Don't go into that...you and I would end up shooting each other over our regional differences!

By the way, what about _hand-basin_ as another (English) alternative? I mean a bathroom sink, not a kitchen sink ....


----------



## foxyandjackrule

@london calling

Really??
I live near Milan, I even worked and studied for some time in Milan and nobody here says acquaio, in fact I've only ever heard in movies...LOL!!

God, Italian and its billion regional differences must drive you nuts!


----------



## tastieranera

Ok, Alex, facciamo così: quello che hai visto in bagno era un lavandino, non puoi sbagliare 

Oh, I almost forgot, in Italy when someone eats a lot and all sort of things we say "Ehi, ma sei un lavandino!!!"


----------



## Alxmrphi

london calling said:


> Don't go into that...you and I would end up shooting each other over our regional differences!
> 
> By the way, what about _hand-basin_ as another (English) alternative? I mean a bathroom sink, not a kitchen sink ....



Ma di che secolo parli? 
(hehehe)

Ok point taken, but I'd argue our differences around the UK are more generational, we might have a few slang differences but it's the same language, not like different regions having different dialects that many can't understand if they're not speaking in the 'standard' form, so maybe it's more normal that different usages of words arise..

Not the case in England, just generational and with different accents really.

Anyway, is it safe to just use 'lavandino' ? I mean if I am in work and I am talking about the sink in the men's a few doors down, or if I am talking about the sink in the staff kitchen, is there really such an important distinction in Italian...

A sink is a sink! 



> God, Italian and its billion regional differences must drive you nuts!


*Ci sei azzeccato! *


> Ok, Alex, facciamo così: quello che hai visto in bagno era un lavandino, non puoi sbagliare


*Grazie!!!!*


> in Italy when someone eats a lot and all sort of things we say "Ehi, ma sei un lavandino!!!"


Hahaha *Se ho l'opportunità, la userò!*


----------



## tastieranera

london calling said:


> By the way, what about _hand-basin_ as another (English) alternative? I mean a bathroom sink, not a kitchen sink ....


 
Ciao LC, we have that too: it's called Lavamano, but don't tell Alex! LOL!


----------



## Alxmrphi

*holds hands in front of eyes*


----------



## london calling

foxyandjackrule said:


> I live near Milan, I even worked and studied for some time in Milan and nobody here says acquaio, in fact I've only ever heard in movies...LOL!! How old are you? My friends are older than you, I think. This is how Alex, who's 21, reacts to "hand-basin" in English, as you will have seen!
> 
> God, Italian and its billion regional differences must drive you nuts! No more than than the billions of differences we have! And anyway, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## franz rod

> _lavabo_ (which is obviously of French origin)


A dire il vero no.  Lavabo deriva direttamente dal latino e vuol dire "io laverò".


----------



## effeundici

Vero, e sai da dove viene? Quando dicevano la messa in latino c'era un passo in cui il sacerdote diceva "lavabo" ed il popolo ha cominciato ad usare questo termine per indicare il lavello.

Almeno così me l'ha raccontata il mio professore d'italiano al Liceo.




franz rod said:


> A dire il vero no. Lavabo deriva direttamente dal latino e vuol dire "io laverò".


----------



## franz rod

> Vero, e sai da dove viene? Quando dicevano la messa in latino c'era un passo in cui il sacerdote diceva "lavabo" ed il popolo ha cominciato ad usare questo termine per indicare il lavello.
> 
> Almeno così me l'ha raccontata il mio professore d'italiano al Liceo.



Esattamente!  E' la prima parola di un salmo.


----------



## tastieranera

> a "lavello" is where you would wash your clothes (it often has a scrubbing board of some description attached to it), it's a lot bigger than a normal sink.


 Hmm, this sound as the description of "lavatoio" rather than a lavello ...


----------



## london calling

franz rod said:


> A dire il vero no. Lavabo deriva direttamente dal latino e vuol dire "io laverò".


I stand corrected! They use it in French and so I assumed it *was F*rench, but it's obviously of Latin derivation in French as well.

Grazie, Franz!


----------



## london calling

tastieranera said:


> Hmm, this sound as the description of "lavatoio" rather than a lavello ...


They use both _lavello_ and _lavatoio_ down here! As a matter of fact, they tend to use _lavatoio_ to describe the one sitting on your terrace or in the garden, rather than the one in your "doppio servizio" (by which I mean the "other" bathroom, Alex, not the Master Bathroom; I suppose it is similar to a laundry room, but it can actually be quite small).


----------



## Einstein

Just to add another difference in English: where I come from the "sink" is only in the kitchen and nobody ever says it for the one in the bathroom; that's a "wash-basin" to me.

Another one in Italian: "secchiaio" (for the kitchen sink). It's used in Ferrara as the italianization of the dialect word "s'ciar".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Just to add another difference in English: where I come from the "sink" is only in the kitchen and nobody ever says it for the one in the bathroom; that's a "wash-basin" to me.
> 
> Another one in Italian: "secchiaio" (for the kitchen sink).


Blimey! All these regional differences....

I'd forgotten about wash-basins. I can't say we say it at home, but it definitely exists...thinking about it, I think my mother usually refers to the bathroom sink as the hand-basin (and yes, Alex, my mother's in her late seventies, so she can be forgiven for saying old-fashioned things like that!).


----------



## Trucida

Einstein said:


> Just to add another difference in English: where I come from the "sink" is only in the kitchen and nobody ever says it for the one in the bathroom; that's a "wash-basin" to me.
> 
> Another one in Italian: "secchiaio" (for the kitchen sink). It's used in Ferrara as the italianization of the dialect word "s'ciar".




Ciao!
Benchè alcuni dizionari la considerino come tale (pur segnalando il suo uso regionale) non credo si possa dire che "secchiaio" sia una parola italiana. Se un ferrarese mi dicesse di mettere un bicchiere nel secchiaio, mi ci vorrebbe un po' per capire di cosa stia parlando.


----------



## Einstein

Trucida said:


> Ciao!
> Benchè alcuni dizionari la considerino come tale (pur segnalando il suo uso regionale) non credo si possa dire che "secchiaio" sia una parola italiana. Se un ferrarese mi dicesse di mettere un bicchiere nel secchiaio, mi ci vorrebbe un po' per capire di cosa stia parlando.


A't g'a rasòn!


----------



## Trucida

Einstein said:


> A't g'a rasòn!



Sarò "off topic", ma volevo farti i complimenti per la conoscenza del dialetto ferrarese!


----------



## prowlerxpla

My two cents: considering that I come from Lazio an my mother from Vicenza
*lavandino *I've accepted as can generally mean both bathroom and kitchen
*lavabo - *only associated with bathrooms / *only the hand-basin *for cleaning clothes etc* for cleaning clothes we use lavatoio or vasca per lavare i panni
lavello* more associated in the bathrooms*here is more associated to kitchen* but can mean kitchen sink
*acquaio* - used in North (noted: Toscana) to mean kitchen sink (like lavandino) and not bathroom sink *never used here*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks prowler As a generalisation I think I've got the words I want!
I had no idea this discussion would turn into something so complex though!


----------



## jdesant

Lavello o lavandino
Which is more common?
Thanks


----------



## smart_woman07

Both,  since - as for a previous thread - _Lavello _is for kitchen and _Lavandino _for bathroom.
Bye!


----------



## Jacopo90

Lavello è quello della cucina:






Lavabo è quello del bagno:




Lavandino va bene per tutti e due:




Lavatoio, invece, è dove si lavano ad esempio i vestiti:




Questo in italiano. Gli altri termini che sono stati detti (acquaio, secchiaio, ecc.) devono essere regionali, perché io non li ho mai sentiti.


----------



## MR1492

I will regret this in the morning but I will jump in.  Based on the photos supplied by Jacopo:

_lavello _- we call this the kitchen sink or sink

_lavabo _- we call this the bathroom sink or wash basin or hand basin

_lavandino _- this is a kitchen sink or a sink

_lavatoio _- these are called stationary tubs or laundry tubs.  In my parents' home, the stationary tubs were made of concrete and were placed on a steel frame.  We used them to rinse clothes before washing them and cleaning very dirty/muddy items.

My Rosetta Sone Italian uses the term _lavandino _for both kitchen and bathroom sinks by the way.

Phil


----------



## Jacopo90

MR1492 said:


> My Rosetta Sone Italian uses the term _lavandino _for both kitchen and bathroom sinks by the way.
> Phil


That's what I said. Lavello is for kitchen, lavabo for bathroom, lavandino is ok for both.


----------

